# Can bunnies eat Oranges?



## jaxb05

I left an orange down and stepped out of the room - when I cam back - Millie was getting stuck into it. She seemed to love it. I took it away as I wasn't sure if rabbits are permitted to eat oranges. I thought it would be too tart for them anyway. Millie is a gorb though and I think she would eat anything at all!


----------



## rubyandi

try to steer clear of citrus fruits because the acidity and sugar won't do the gut any favors


----------



## Lil Miss

in a word, no

their stomachs are not able to cope with the acids in citric fruits, and can cause upsets and diarrhoea, a very small amount wont hurt her though, and even if shes eaten quite a bit of it now, as long as she doesnt make a habit of it there shouldnt be any long term effects


----------



## Kammie

George and Ember like a tiny bit of orange now and then. They can have the flesh but not the skin. I don't go out of my way to give it to them but if I'm eating an orange I give them a segment if its a satsuma or clementine or half a segment for a bigger orange. They really only get a piece maybe two or three times a year at most and I only really give them a piece if its one of those tasteless dry ones that you get every now and then rather than the juicy ones.


----------



## Lil Miss

its the flesh that contains the acid, its actually really bad for them and can upset their very sensitive digestive system


----------



## Guest

As others have said, no citrus acid upsets the natural balance of the gut.


----------

